# Spicy Salami and Pfefferbeißer salami



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 27, 2015)

I put together 1 kilo logs of a spicy salami and Pfefferbeißer style salami on Sunday morning. FL-C was used for fermenting with 3% dextrose for each. Currently hanging @ 70-72 F and wrapped in moist paper towels to ensure no case hardening while they're fermenting. They'll be put into the drying chamber tomorrow morning to dry until ready.













20150426_072614.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 27, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks good so far. tell us all about the process.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 27, 2015)

themule69 said:


> Looks good so far. tell us all about the process.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Sure David. These are just straight up pork shoulder. It's all I ever use for my salami. I don't concern myself with breaking down the whole muscle and measuring out the fat and lean meats. I usually trim the piece of as much sinew as I can to leave the meat and fat. I find it's the perfect blend so far. 

They are 1 Kg each, ground through the course plate with the grinder. Below are the recipes. They are not mine. One of from the WD forum and the other from the FB group I'm that a member shared.
[h2]Pfefferbeißer sausages‏ (Left)[/h2]
65/35 lean/fat pork, ground coarsely

.25 % Cure #2

2.5 % Salt

.3 % pepper

.6 % peppercorns

.5 % each sweet and hot paprika

.4 % majoram

.1 % nutmeg

.1 % garlic powder

.3 % Dextrose

1/4 tsp FL-C

This was meant to be stuffed into hog casings and then dried that way but I wanted a more salami style. I added the culture and dextrose for fermenting purposes so those are my additions. This one will get smoked tomorrow morning. I think I'll plan on pulling it down from the fermenting area tonight and smoke it overnight before it goes into the chamber for drying.

Spicy Salami (Right)

1000g. Pork shoulder
28g. salt 
2.5g Cure # 2 
3g. coarse black pepper 
1.5g. red pepper flakes 
0.5g. cinammon 
0.3g cloves 
2.5g garlic powder 
3g. dextrose 
Bactoferm F-LC 

This recipe had a few things removed simply because I don't stock them and it originally used venison along with back fat and lean pork. Again, I like pork shoulder for my stuff and I'm not able to find fresh venison so.

They were both stuffed into 60/65 mm beef middles.

Any other questions just ask.


----------



## sota d (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like a great start! I'm not nearly to the level of experience to tackle sausage, but I really enjoy seeing and hearing about it. One of these days.....!


----------



## smokin phil (Apr 27, 2015)

Sota D said:


> Looks like a great start! I'm not nearly to the level of experience to tackle sausage, but I really enjoy seeing and hearing about it. One of these days.....!



Sausage is easier than you think. Start with fresh sausage. Work your way up to fermented dry sausage. Fresh "breakfast" sausage is EASY. Ground pork and seasonings. Done. Patty, links or bulk. I do skinless links out of my jerky gun. Skin on links are slightly harder.


----------



## dingo007 (May 1, 2015)

Nice one...looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (May 3, 2015)

The Mold 600 covering is coming along nicely. 













20150503_134313.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ May 3, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 3, 2015)

Some how I missed this! Checking in so I can follow along. Looking good!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Case.


----------

